# Sean Morgan '13 UT *VIDEO* Archery Mule Deer



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, thought I would share some video of the first part of my season. Hope you enjoy!















Original story link below...
www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID6/24462.html#.UibBIJ3naCg

Sean Morgan


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man you are a big buck killer. nice buck and great video. im all was looking forward to hearing your hunts and seeing your video. Is this buck bigger then last years buck ?


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome video of some great deer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cooler then the other side of the pillow


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

All right bugleboy you finally talked me into it. Just let me know what tag I need to put in for and I'll go with you next year....:mrgreen:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!!!


----------

